# Yes, another BSOD post...



## Kelseyak90 (May 21, 2010)

So my computer is fairly new and came preloaded with Windows 7 Home Premium (64 bit). I hadn't had a lick of trouble with it til about about a month ago when it BSOD'ed on me without waning. It's done it twice since then, and I can't find any sort of connection between the events with my (very) limited computer knowledge. 
I've updated everything I have and even followed the instructions for checking my drivers that I found as a sticky on top of this page (http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html); they all came through just fine, and the verifier didn't cause my system to BSOD.

My system:
About 3 months old
Pre-loaded with Windows 7 Home Premium, 64x
AMD Athalon II X2
9200 Integrated NVIDIA GeForce video card
Haven't uninstalled, reinstalled, or changed OS since I got it.

The details I got after the BSOD are as follows:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	0000008004F9820E
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF88008EF5231
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\052010-17222-01.dmp
C:\Users\Kelsey\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-48625-0.sysdata.xml


Any help would be great.

- Kelsey


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey.

C:\Windows\Minidump

Copy and paste the files in there to any other folder, then rar or zip them. Attach the compressed file to your next post using the paperclip above where you type. We will look at the errors for you.


----------



## Kelseyak90 (May 21, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

```
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {8004f9820e, 2, 0, fffff88008ef5231}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WPN111vx.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WPN111vx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WPN111vx.sys
Probably caused by : WPN111vx.sys ( WPN111vx+a2231 )
```
Simply, your Netgear wireless driver is messing up. Visit Netgear.com to download and install the latest driver for your wireless adapter.


----------



## Kelseyak90 (May 21, 2010)

That was a lot easier than I thought...Thanks so much!


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, luck of the draw. heh heh You're welcome and enjoy.

The driver was from 2008 so that's why it was giving problems.


----------



## Kelseyak90 (May 21, 2010)

So apparently that wasn't the whole problem. I've gotten two more BSOD's since updating my Netgear adapter, and I haven't been doing anything differently. Here are the details from the error, and I've attached the minidump files.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	d1
BCP1:	000000000457808F
BCP2:	0000000000000002
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	FFFFF88008ED8231
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\052610-19749-01.dmp
C:\Users\Kelsey\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-87313-0.sysdata.xml

Any help would be great.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Netgear adapter is still the only problem:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [E:\Temp\Rar$DI00.437\052610-19749-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\SymCache*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e53000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03090e50
Debug session time: Wed May 26 18:46:11.517 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:10:37.234
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {457808f, 2, 0, fffff88008ed8231}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\WPN111vx.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for WPN111vx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WPN111vx.sys
Probably caused by : WPN111vx.sys ( WPN111vx+a2231 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 000000000457808f, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88008ed8231, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030fb0e0
 000000000457808f 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
WPN111vx+a2231
fffff880`08ed8231 8b402c          mov     eax,dword ptr [rax+2Ch]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  WLXPGSS.SCR

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88002d22790 -- (.trap 0xfffff88002d22790)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000004578063 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000001
rdx=fffffa8004518030 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88008ed8231 rsp=fffff88002d22920 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffffa80044de238  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffffffffffbe626
r11=0000000000000002 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
WPN111vx+0xa2231:
fffff880`08ed8231 8b402c          mov     eax,dword ptr [rax+2Ch] ds:00000000`0457808f=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ec2b69 to fffff80002ec3600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02d22648 fffff800`02ec2b69 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`0457808f 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02d22650 fffff800`02ec17e0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`065dab20 fffffa80`065c1010 00000000`00000001 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`02d22790 fffff880`08ed8231 : fffff880`0146f110 fffffa80`06b2a050 00000000`00000286 fffff880`08e476b0 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`02d22920 fffff880`0146f110 : fffffa80`06b2a050 00000000`00000286 fffff880`08e476b0 00000000`00000000 : WPN111vx+0xa2231
fffff880`02d22928 fffffa80`06b2a050 : 00000000`00000286 fffff880`08e476b0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06b2a050 : ndis!WPP_GLOBAL_Control
fffff880`02d22930 00000000`00000286 : fffff880`08e476b0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06b2a050 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`06b2a050
fffff880`02d22938 fffff880`08e476b0 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`06b2a050 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08e72ca1 : 0x286
fffff880`02d22940 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`06b2a050 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08e72ca1 00000001`06b5c810 : WPN111vx+0x116b0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
WPN111vx+a2231
fffff880`08ed8231 8b402c          mov     eax,dword ptr [rax+2Ch]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  WPN111vx+a2231

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: WPN111vx

IMAGE_NAME:  WPN111vx.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  488f1151

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_WPN111vx+a2231

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_WPN111vx+a2231

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
It hasn't been updated yet:

```
WPN111vx WPN111vx.sys Tue Jul 29 08:47:13 2008
```


----------



## Kelseyak90 (May 21, 2010)

Hmmm. That's odd. I'll try again then. Thanks for the help. If all else fails, I don't lose any information during my BSOD's (I save religiously) and I'll be using an Ethernet connection when summer ends, so I might just tough it out. Unless a BSOD causes some stress/wear on the system that I'm not aware of...?


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Nah, bsod are not harmful to the system in a physical manner. They actually happen to prevent any sort of damage. Netgear really should have an update for that driver. Message their customer service if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Kelseyak90 (May 21, 2010)

They have one, and it specifically says it supports Windows 7. I thought I installed it, but I suppose I made an error. I'll try again.


----------

